# Wer kanns noch???



## Maddy1976 (25. September 2014)

Habe gerade mal den Online-Test zur Fischerprüfung gemacht, kann mich nicht mehr erinnern was es damals (1990) für Fragen waren, hätte aber nach der langen Zeit wieder bestanden....Unterscheiden sich die Fragen eigentlich je nach Bundesland?

Prüfungssimulation - Ergebnis
Sie haben 58 von 60 Fragen richtig beantwortet. Dies entspricht 96%.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Sie haben die Prüfung bestanden.

Wer es mal ausprobieren möchte....
-> http://www.fischerprüfung.sachsen-anhalt.de/

Das mit dem Angelschein ging noch, doch für ne Therorieprüfung vom Klasse 3 Führerschein habe ich das die Tage auch mal gemacht, da wäre ich DURCHGEFALLEN! #q

So long
Markus


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Wer kanns noch???*

1 Fehler mehr - nur 57 richtig..
Zanderschonmaß im Osten hatte ich nicht auf der Reihe - würde ich aber, wenn ich da angle, einfach aufm Erlaubnisschein nachgucken..


----------



## Seele (25. September 2014)

*AW: Wer kanns noch???*

Naja die Prüfung ist ja wohl wirklich ein Witz. Einzig irgendein Schonmaß wusste ich bei euch nicht, aber das sei mir als Bayer verziehen


----------



## Franky (25. September 2014)

*AW: Wer kanns noch???*

Jepp - bei den Länderspezifischen Fragen habe ich mich mal an mein persönliches Maß gehalten. Hat nur 2 mal nicht funktioniert...


----------



## 1/4Profi (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wer kanns noch???*

0 Fehler 

Gesendet von meinem XT615 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## phirania (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wer kanns noch???*

Zu meiner Zeit brauchte man Keine,da hat man alles am Wasser gelernt oder von Anderen Anglern.


----------



## grubenreiner (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wer kanns noch???*

2 Fehler:
Die Afterflossenlänge der Zoppe und die Rückholfrist für Hochwasserfische.


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wer kanns noch???*

Ohje, ich hatte 6 falsch. Hat immer noch zum Bestehen gelangt.


----------



## Anthe (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wer kanns noch???*

Ich mach nicht mit. Hab erst im Mai die Prüfung mit 60/60 absolviert.


----------



## Trollwut (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wer kanns noch???*

Einmal dem Rapfen n falsches Schonmaß gegeben, aber als "Landesfremder" entschuldbar, und die Huchenfrage falsch.
In meinen Gewässern gibts aber keine huchen und Forellen. Zumindest hab ich noch keine gefangen, dementsprechend auch vernachlässigbar


----------



## Erdmännchen (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wer kanns noch???*

Bestanden habe ich auch, hatte sogar zwei Mal die Frage, was eine Teleskoprute sei...
Müsste nur prinzipiell noch einmal die unterschiedlichen pH-Werte anschauen und mich über die Verbreitung von Fischkrankheiten informieren, da ich aber bisher noch nie am Wasser den pH-Wert gemessen habe, weiß ich nicht, ob das Wissen für mich sonderlich relevant wäre.


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wer kanns noch???*

hab so eben die Fischerprüfung bestanden
2 Fehler


----------



## berndheidem (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wer kanns noch???*

Ich gestern mit 1 Fehler


----------



## Teichbubi (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wer kanns noch???*

Bei mir liegt sie noch nicht so lange zurück, allerdings hab ich sie in NRW gemacht. Dass diese sich derartig unterscheiden, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Trotzdem bestanden


----------



## feederbrassen (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wer kanns noch???*



Teichbubi schrieb:


> hab ich sie in NRW gemacht. Dass diese sich derartig unterscheiden, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Trotzdem bestanden



Jipp .#6Meine letzte  Fischerprüfung ist 32 Jahre her.|gaehn:
4 Fehler was solls.


----------

